# Skilled migration visa 189 - including partner in application



## proudzebra (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi all,

My husband and I are in the midst of compiling documents before we submit an EOI. He will be applying for visa subclass 189 and I will be included in his application. I have a few questions regarding this: 

If they were to grant the visa, what would my visa be? My job is not listed in the SOL, so would the granted visa be a partner visa subclass 820/801? 
If it indeed will be granted under 820/801 visa, do I need to compile the documents listed under the Partner visa? Or do I just need to provide the documents as listed in the visa subclass 189 - including partner into your application? 
Would adding me into the application hurt my husband's chances of getting selected, since he is sort of bringing along a "dependent"? Meaning, will they pick applications that do not have dependents over those that do? 
If it will affect their selection, what would the best way of applying be? Would it be better to wait for my husband to get his PR granted THEN apply for partner visa for me?

Any advice on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

1. Your visa would be 189, you do not need an eligible occupation. Only one of you needs it. 
2. No. You will recieve a 189. The 820 would not be of any application. 
3. It will not hurt in any way other than if you have medical issues. 
4. Not applicable.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

1. As the dependent on a 189 application, you would also be granted a 189 visa. You don't need to have an occupation on an occupation list as long as your husband meets the requirements for a visa (although if you did have an occupation on the same occupation list it may be possible for him to also claim 5 partner points, but if you don't and he doesn't need the points then it is not an issue).
2. He needs to provide enough evidence in the 189 application to show you are his spouse and that your relationship is genuine. So more than just a marriage certificate - perhaps include copies of joint bank accounts/lease agreements, etc.
3. Since your husband is married, DIBP would assume it's only natural for him to include you in his application. Applications that have dependents aren't looked at any less favourably than those that do not have dependents.
4. It would be more time-consuming and more expensive to apply separately for a partner visa, so unless you h ave a really strong reason why would not accompany him (e.g. family commitments, can't afford it, etc.) then I'd recommend you be in his 189 visa and get a visa the same time as him.


----------



## proudzebra (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks both for your replies. 

I've had friends who told me it's easier to get a visa if we applied for the state nominated 190 instead of the independent 189 visa, as there are many people vying for the 189. I've also heard that people have waited for years to get the 189. Is that true? Is it easier to get an invitation via 190? 

Can you apply for EOI for both visa subclass and see which one you get invited for first? Or is that not allowed? 

Sorry for the questions, just started reading into this, so am quite a newbie..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

There are a few differences between the 189 and 190 which may push you in one direction or the other.

The 189 requires your occupation be on the SOL, whereas the 190 requires your occupation to be on the CSOL. If your occupation is on both lists, then you have some choice.

The 190 requires your occupation to be on the state's migration occupation list and may have additional criteria for eligibility. Even if it is on the list and you meet the additional criteria, you still need the state to accept your application and some state's can be selective.

Some people do wait years for a 189 but if they do it's probably because they don't meet the eligibility criteria, or perhaps they barely meet the minimum criteria in an overly popular occupation (for example, at the moment only Accountants who can claim 70 points or more are receiving invitations so those with 60 points are simply waiting and hoping they will eventually be invited).

You can submit an EOI for both visas. If you select both in the same EOI, receiving an invitation for one will lock the EOI and prevent an invitation for the other. So some people submit multiple EOIs in order to keep their options open.


----------

